# South Carolina Bound



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 14, 2018)

Got this Lil' Boner finished today going to SC. to a good friend Mr. Darrell Gibson...the handles are made from some Oak Burl he cut down a while back. I hope it meets his approval. Blade is cut out of an old Machete...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Looks good Pappy


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2018)

Clearly a very cool knife! Wood is awesome! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2018)

Very cool....

What's with the tip?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 16, 2018)

I take and sharpen the top side of the knife around 2" back for inserting and gutting the underside of the fish, the tip is sharpened too on the inside ....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

